# Spur Trip 22/23



## JollyMan32 (Aug 11, 2015)

Left out of PCB for a overnight trip to the spur with big hopes of a swordfish being on this weeks menu. Storms hit us pretty hard for the first 20 miles or so but soon gave way to a beautiful afternoon. So we cracked a cold one and enjoyed Gods magnificent paint as the sun drew near the water. We set out the bent butts and trolling wights looking for a pm wahoo that never appeared. Hit the Spur right at sundown. First drift produced nothing so we fired up the grill and concentrated on steaks and some of Jacksons fine homemade goodies. Finished up dinner set up another drift and watched the moon creep up, lighting the way for the night shift! Lots of bait and action on the surface but Mr Sword never showed. 5 am came quick and the crew was just getting up as my dad and i finished putting out the last line. Starboard rigger was still in my hand when all hell broke loose! Fish ON ! After a well placed galf shot by James, Chef Jackson had landed his first YFT! And a good one at that. Game on, shortly after finding the rip we were in search of again starboard trap had blown up and after anther galf shot we had a prisoner on board! We continued south looking for our line to get bigger and just as it did the starboard side transom went off and a short fight produced a green hornet, my first to date on a Yo-zuri Bonito. The midsize blue and white tigerstripe is quickly becoming a must have in my spread. With three in the box and a weary crew member we decided to head north. Highspeed again did not produce so at the 400 line we pulled them.

What a great trip it was and in memory of Wheeler Price we celebrated Gods beautiful Blue. Thanks Todd, Chad, and Jackson for making it such an enjoyable trip!!!


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice write up, Jollyman!

Sorry no swords, you'll get em next time. Nice tuna :thumbsup: Keep those wahoo lures in the water for a little while longer - maybe till you get to 150'.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey at least ya'll got some table fare....that tunny will go a long way!


----------

